# Trollgebahren



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

ey du xxxxx xxxxx dich hier. dialeranbieter sind  immer xxxxxxr, da gibts keine ausnahme.


_Ey du xxxxx sowas ist hier unerwünscht, was du von dir gibst. *BT*_ 

Ein Troll ist wieder da  *BT*


----------



## [email protected] (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ey du xxxxx xxxxx dich hier. dialeranbieter sind  immer xxxxxxr, da gibts keine ausnahme.


*lach* - jetzt mal im Ernst:
Auch ein Gast ist niemals vollständig anonym, nur so viel. 

Leider konnte ich nicht mehr lesen, was hinter den xxxxx stand, schade eigentlich.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

ey du xxxxxx du wirst es nicht glauben aber ein gast ist hier anonym du xxxx.

weißt du ich hasse dialeranbieter, weil das xxxxxx sind, klaro? ihr xxxxx nutzt die dummheit der menschen aus, deshalb melden sich diese opfer dann hier. sie tun dies nicht, weil sie wissentlich euren teuren dienst genutzt haben sondern weil sie es nicht wussten was dieser scheiss kostet.

solange es dumme gibt, solange lebt ihr davon. ich behaupte mal dass 100% der dialernutzer den dialer unbewusst der kosten nutzen.

auf wiedersehen  herr xxxxxxxx

_ Lieber Gast, irrtum, du bist hier nicht Anonym und Beleidigungen erfüllen einen Straftatbestand. Jede IP eines Posters wird gespeichert und daran lässt sich der Urheber herausfinden. Dies nur mal zu deiner Info.
Weitere Beiträge dieser Art lösche ich kommentarlos. *BT* 

@Plextar: Die Anzahl der xxx geben keinen realen Bezug zur Länge des gelöschten Wortes wieder. Die tippte ich so nach Lust und Fingerziperlein hier hin  _


----------



## Marnie (30 Mai 2004)

@ Gast!

Du bist wohl schon zu einem sehr frühen Zeitpunkt Deiner (guten) Erziehung ausgestiegen?!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

@ marnie

ich habe solch einen hass auf diese dialerbranche, dass ich kaum noch in der lage bin mich normal zu äußern. tut mir leid. schuld tragen aber die xxx und nicht ich.

_Ach die tippen deine Briefe hier und nicht du?? LASS ES BITTE SEIN!
und beachte die NUB *BT/MODERATOR*_


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2004)

Du wirst Dich aber trotzdem mäßigen, sonst zeige ich Dich persönlich an.
Auch Dialeranbieter haben einen Anspruch darauf, dass man anständig mit ihnen spricht und sie nicht beleidigt.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

ja gut das sehe ich ein. man muss miteinander reden können. wobei ich mir aber sicher bin, was die dialeranbieter für ein ziel verfolgen, nämlich den harmlosen unwissenden user reinzulegen und ihn zu einer unwissenden einwahl zu bewegen.

anzeigen kannst du mich gerne, aber du wirst leider meine identitiät nicht erfahren, da ich aus taiwan diese nachricht absende.

gruß


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2004)

[ ] Du bist äußerst informiert, welche Header Dein Proxy alle mitliefert...


----------



## Marnie (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ marnie
> 
> ich habe solch einen hass auf diese dialerbranche, dass ich kaum noch in der lage bin mich normal zu äußern. tut mir leid. schuld tragen aber die xxx und nicht ich.
> 
> ...



Jeder ist für das was er sagt und das was er tut selbst verantwortlich!


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2004)

Marnie schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder ist für das was er sagt und das was er tut selbst verantwortlich!


Grundsätzlich richtig, aber leider nicht ganz...


----------



## Baller Otto (30 Mai 2004)

*Taiwan blabla*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut das sehe ich ein. man muss miteinander reden können. wobei ich mir aber sicher bin, was die dialeranbieter für ein ziel verfolgen, nämlich den harmlosen unwissenden user reinzulegen und ihn zu einer unwissenden einwahl zu bewegen.
> 
> anzeigen kannst du mich gerne, aber du wirst leider meine identitiät nicht erfahren, da ich aus taiwan diese nachricht absende.
> 
> gruß



Jaja, schon gut...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

ey heiko, ich weiß was für header mein proxy mitliefert. mit sicherheit wirst du damit nix anfangen können weil anonyme proxys liefer nix mit.

du kannst also nur dummschwaätze. aber ich will mich net mir dir streite, no ich bin mehr ein dialergegner, ein freund von dir,.....


----------



## Baller Otto (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ey heiko, ich weiß was für header mein proxy mitliefert. mit sicherheit wirst du damit nix anfangen können weil anonyme proxys liefer nix mit.
> 
> du kannst also nur dummschwaätze. aber ich will mich net mir dir streite, no ich bin mehr ein dialergegner, ein freund von dir,.....



Und gleich bist du nicht mehr da...


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2004)

Es wird gelöscht, wer hier gegen geltendes Recht verstößt.
Dazu bin ich gesetzlich verpflichtet und das wird auch weiter durchgezogen. Kriech unter Deinen Stein zurück.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

> Kriech unter Deinen Stein zurück.



das schreibt der herr, der mich wegen beleidigung anzeigen will/wollte???
das kann nur ein witz sein oder? oder soll ich den herrn anzeigen wegen beleidigung?


----------



## Baller Otto (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Kriech unter Deinen Stein zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, nich nur, ich schreib das auch:
Kriech unter deinen Stein zurück.
Du störst!


----------



## BenTigger (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> oder soll ich den herrn anzeigen wegen beleidigung?



Jau mach das bitte. Ich stehe dir auch als Zeuge zur Verfügung. Ich habe diesen Thread mit der Beleidigung an dich gespeichert. Dann kannst du loslegen. 
Im Übrigen wird dann auch der Plextar bei der Verhandlung mit anwesend sein  8)

Denn ich habe auch die Originale von dir noch, bevor ich sie editierte


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> das kann nur ein witz sein oder? oder soll ich den herrn anzeigen wegen beleidigung?


Du findest meine richtige Adresse im Impressum.
Wenn Du Dich hier nicht an die Regeln halten willst, dann bleib fort. Wenn Du bereit bist, die Regeln zu berücksichtigen, dann bist Du hier gern gesehen.


----------



## Marnie (30 Mai 2004)

Und was ist an der Aussage "Kriech unter deinen Stein zurück" nun konkret beleidigend?


----------

